# PX 4 safety / decocker



## CaptAhab (Aug 30, 2012)

I carry a 40 cal. Sub compact as my EDC. I would like to remove the decocker on the right side. The decocker protrudes and prints in my IWB Crossbred holster. Can anyone tell me if there is someway to replace it or do I just need to grind it down so it is not so proud. Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try David Olhasso....but, he might be out of stock.


----------

